# Old Rip Van Winkle Bourbon



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

While at the package store Friday a guy saw me purchasing some Evan Williams Single Barrel and told me I needed to try the Pappy Van Winkle. It was somewhere around $100 a bottle so I had to pass, but this guy's enthusiasm sparked my interest. After searching it I found that this distillery has many bourbon and whiskey lines.

My question is has anyone tried them and have any opinions?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> While at the package store Friday a guy saw me purchasing some Evan Williams Single Barrel and told me I needed to try the Pappy Van Winkle. It was somewhere around $100 a bottle so I had to pass, but this guy's enthusiasm sparked my interest. After searching it I found that this distillery has many bourbon and whiskey lines.
> 
> My question is has anyone tried them and have any opinions?


I've heard many good reviews on it as well, but like you, the price also scared me away!


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Its made by buffalo trace distillery who makes quite a few different bourbons. I've only had the regular Buffalo Trace one, which was very good especially for the price. There are also quite a few different versions just in the rip van winkle line with most under the $100/bottle price. I've never personally had any from this line, but I've always heard good things and they are often among the highest rated bourbons from beverage tasting groups.
A list of the Van Winkle line: http://www.oldripvanwinkle.com/newbs/vw/website3.nsf/wProducts?readForm&t=Products


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The only bourbon that i like is makers mark, although I have enjoyed some of the other small batch kinds. That one sounds interesting


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

For 100 bones, this must have been the Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr old. You can find it about $15 cheaper online. Excellent sipping whiskey though! Smooth and flavorful. 

For a cheaper intro to this brand, go for the 12yr old Van Winkle Special Reserve Lot B. It's around $40. This is my favorite regular bourbon. No ice or water needed ... just pour into a glass and enjoy!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Pappy is some great stuff!

Though, as tedski mentioned, the 12y/o Special Reserve is tough to beat for the price.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

An awesome bourbon, no doubt. Last year I picked up my Christmas bottle for....$64. Not a misprint. I loaded up. :ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The Pappy is great! I paid $80 online for the 20 yr and $40 locally for the 15y. It is worth the dough. I had some Noah Mill last night that a neighbor shared with me...114 proof! What a kick!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Just picked this up, Thought it was a good price and really looking forward to trying it.:tu

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/georget/george-t-stagg-bourbon-whiskey-2007-release-31045.html

They also have the 20 yr. Pappy at a great price.

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/oldrip/old-rip-van-winkle-20yr-pappy-van-winkles-family-reserve-bourbon-whiskey-11753.html


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

07 Stagg rocks!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

novasurf said:


> 07 Stagg rocks!


Thanks for the link, I can't wait to crack it open. :tu


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Rip Van Winkle is my favorite maker of bourbon. One of my "everydays" is the 10 year-old, for about $22-25. I also keep the Special Reserve "Lot B" 12 year-old and Pappy's 15 year-old in the cabinet at all times. Haven't had the 20 year-old in over a year, though. Kinda pricey...


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback I am going to try it this weekend!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

FWIW, "*Old Rip Van Winkle*" - If it is indeed titled that way would either indicate the 10 year old 90° or 107° or an old bottle of the discontinued 15 year old 107°.

Was the bottle tall and slim (cognac style is what whiskey enthusiasts refer to them as), or short and rounded with a long skinny neck?

Julian Van Winkle moved into Buffalo Trace's post Millennium if I remember correctly. While the Van WInkle brand is under Buffalo Trace's umbrella, Buffalo Trace did not "make it" as far as what whiskey is in a current Van Winkle bottle. At least not yet & to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

oh, pappy. my pappy. 

my favorite bourbon - and the best i've had - the 20 year. when i next decide i don't need to buy a box of CC RyJ churchills and want to spend that cash on a bourbon, i'll finally try the 23 year. i'll also continue to hint to my wife that a bottle would make a lovely xmas present...


----------

